# LCD monitor or GPU problem? (Vertical blue lines)



## jonchıpp1

Ok i had a right argument with my parents over the computer recently because yesterday while playing Warcraft (WoW) the game frooze and the mouse cursor would not move for minute or so then after a while the monitor will say "no signal recived" and go black but the computer will be still running.]

So i restarted the pc and go back on WoW (game) and it freezes within 2 seconds of playing and it freezes again so it does the same what happened the first time; mouse frooze for a few seconds then minutre or so later screen went blank but still the pc was running like before. and i restarted the pc again but this time the pc would stop at the loading screen with the Windows logo but after it finished the screen will flick back to the to startup again and it will keep looping from starting screen (first screen when you first start pc up) to the loading screen with the windows logo again and again.

After i did windows recovery via safe mode i then got back to normal windows (yay!) but the resolution was reduced and there was vetrical blue lines across the whole monitor.

This all happened when i increased the refresh rate of the monitor when Warcraft was playing. There was options in the game to increase or decrease monitor refresh rate.

I took a picture of the blue lines on my desktop and viewed the picture and the lines werent showing on the picture, so this might mean its the LCD monitor whats the problem, but am not totaly sure.

Hoping for good respone, thanks . I wana get playing again too!  and calm my parents.


----------



## jonchıpp1

Bump would need help fast. please


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Could be the monitor or the graphics card. Any chance you could try the monitor on another computer? If so, I would try doing the basic stuff like re-installing the drivers first. Also, try lowering the refresh rate, and make sure the resolution is set to the monitor's native resolution.


----------



## jonchıpp1

where would i find the monitors native resolution? Also i do get nv4_disp error there and then.

UPDATE: I get loads of random characters over the BIOS screen and my pc now using the intergrated graphic card rarther than my 7600gt after recover.


----------



## jonchıpp1

Please help me swap back to my 7600gt rather than using this intergrated peice of shite.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Go to BIOS, there you can set the primary video adapter from onboard to PCI-E / whatever the card is (I assume your 7600GT is a PCI-E card?)


----------



## jonchıpp1

yeah its PCI-E also i been sufferin from nv4_disp errors too but i reintstalled graphic card so it must be gone i hope.

EDIT: i go into BIOS & for start if full of random characters but i can just read it all. anyway the adapter is set to PCI-E and when i go on dxdiag an go on display it wont show my nvdia geforce 7600gt.


----------



## jonchıpp1

UPDATE: i uninstalled the graphic card drivers and reinstalled new ones but everytime i install drivers for my geforce 7600gt it does an inifintie loop, so it wont get back to normal windows when i restart the pc after installing the drivers. So i uninstall them in safe mode so i could enter normal windows. Now am using a onboard graphic card. (i think) 

Eversince my freezing with Warcaft its been HELL! and now i can never seem to install drivers with the threat of not getting back into windows.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Now am using a onboard graphic card. (i think)


What do you mean "you think"? The monitor has to be plugged in the connector of the onboard video, if you have not messed with the cables at all it's still connected to th 7600GT which means you're using the 7600GT, probably just with windows default drivers.


----------



## Dazzeerr

I used to get those blue lines and freezes occasionally too years back when I had a Geforce FX 5200. I thought it was the monitor at first but when I built my new PC with same monitor it hasn't happened since. 

So, from experience and the fact your having all this trouble booting Windows, it's almost deffinitely the graphics card. If it's still in Warranty send it back for a new one, otherwise just keep trying to install different versions of drivers, maybe give the card a good clean in the socket etc.
Once you've tried everything, give up and buy an 8800.


----------



## Dazzeerr

I used to get those blue lines and freezes occasionally too years back when I had a Geforce FX 5200. I thought it was the monitor at first but when I built my new PC with same monitor it hasn't happened since. 

So, from experience and the fact your having all this trouble booting Windows, it's almost deffinitely the graphics card. If it's still in Warranty send it back for a new one, otherwise just keep trying to install different versions of drivers, maybe give the card a good clean in the socket etc.
Once you've tried everything, give up and buy an 8800.


----------



## jonchıpp1

I might give up  but am only 15 so hard to purchase a 8800


----------

